# darrens log!



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

i found this site by accident and im loving it.

*a little background*

i trained a few years ago but i didnt take it too serious. this time around im hungry for it!

i started training again 6 weeks ago and i have seen a rise in my strength.

when i first started i was pushing 7.5 kg on the smiths machine(which in real terms i was pushing 35kg+). the last time i used a smiths machine, 3 weeks ago i was pushing 10kg(40kg+). i stopped using the smiths machine and moved over to the chest press machine, but im not pushing any more than 35kg, hopefully this will grow!

before every work out i do 21's, for those who dont know............

21's is 3 sets of 7 reps done continually with a long bar. 7 from long arm to waste, then 7 from waste to chin then 7 from long arm to chin. i have noticed these have doubled, i started with 10kg and in now doing 20kg/22.5kg.

with cross overs i have seen again quite a good jump from 20kg to 25kg and now im on 35kg.

dumb bell hammer curls etc i have seen a rise in different routines but i am seeing a rise none the less.

inverted crunches are on the rise too

hope fully in the weeks to come i will see a better rise in chest press etc


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

It sounds to me you are going to the gym and chest pressing and bicep curling???? there are more muscles in the body than those two, I think you could do with reasearching some full body or split routines, concentrating on the multi joint exercises that will give you the most benefit, when in the gym I see young lads doing set after set of bicep curls, I do not like some ridicule them, but it is plain to see that they don't know what they are doing!! believe me if you are still training in 12 months and have progressed with learning how to build a good physique you will look back on your early days with a bit of embaresement, but don't worry you wouldn't be alone!!


----------



## big gordon (Oct 9, 2008)

Stick to free weights and heavy compounds. I hate using machines mainly because im 6ft6 and the machines are too small for me lol. And as fredee said get a decent split worked out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/beginners-area/29549-basic-full-body-workout.html


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

i just read the above link and i have a few questions,

whats a split routine?

im thinking bench press is free weight not smiths?

whats a military press?

if i followed this........

squats

bench

dips

calves

gripwork

deads

chins

military press

biceps

abs

......please explain what the best exercises are for each one.

sorry for all the questions but im really getting into training this time and i want to get it right

thanks everyone


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

other than bicep curls and calf raises they are all the names for exercises.

smiths machine is a poor choice for most exercises other than v short range movements like shrugs n calf raises.


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

A split routine is doing workout A on say a Tuesday and workout B on a Friday. Giving ample rest time to the muscle groups.

Bench press is indeed a free-weight exercise, mass builder for chest.

Military press is traditionaly a standing overhead press with a barbell although it can be performed seated. This is for shoulders (front and side delts)

If you're not sure you can google the exercises in Cals workout and see some videos!

And remember you grow whilst you REST, not in the gym:becky:


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

mightymariner said:


> A split routine is doing workout A on say a Tuesday and workout B on a Friday. Giving ample rest time to the muscle groups.
> 
> Bench press is indeed a free-weight exercise, mass builder for chest.
> 
> ...


thanks for all the info.

a few last questions........

why does no one like the smiths machine?

im not in pain or aching a lot of the time when i train, i have just got tight muscles, does this mean im not doing it right?


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

I've got nothing against the smith machine as such. The problem is that it is a fixed plane when lifting, if you use barbell then your support muscles are working too.


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

fleg said:


> Its normal that you do not ache after the first few months (as much as you did at first). However, I get the feeling if you follow Cals routine then you will be acheing as from what i can make of what you wrote; you are just doing calf raises and barbell curls..
> 
> The movement of the smith is guided so the muscles being worked are concentrated and using freeweights will ensure that the whole muscle group is being used. You will find that using an olympic bar you wont be putting the weights on as you did with the smith, the bar weighs more. Ask other members what the bar weighs and take this into account when you stack on your weights.


you were right, i have been to the gym this morning and i used as much of the split routine as i could.....remember more than have the energy for.

*diet*

this morning had oats with honey about a hour before i trained(going to add a protein shake to it from tomorrow too, i have been drinking them for 6 weeks and im a little f'ed off with them so going to try something new)

*exercise*

*dead lift*:

40kg x10(reps)

50kg x10

55kg x10

*squats*:

20kg x10

30kg x10

35kg x10

*bent over rows(i think thats what they are called)*:

20kg x10

25kg x10

30kg x10

*seated military press*:

15kg x10

20kg x10

25kg x5

*bench press*:

got balance first with empty bar

20kg x10

25kg x8

25kg x5

*then burnt out with continuous alternate chest pull down and inverted crunches*

25kg x10-crunches x10

30kg x10-crunches x10

35kg x10-crunches x10

put it this way......my legs feel like jelly!!!!!


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

trained yesterday:

*bench press*

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 7

*cross over*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*reverse fly*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*lateral raises*

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

*pull downs*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*chest pull downs*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*chin raises*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

*inverted crunches*

3 sets of 10

* pull downs*

burnt out on 25kg x 32

not sure if i have got all the names right but its my log and ill cry if i want too.........or atleast i know what im talking about if no one else does


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

trained today

*21's*

15kg x 21

20kg x 21

22.5kg x 21

*bench press*

20kg x 10

25kg x 7

25kg x 6

*shoulder press*

10kg x 10

15kg x 7

15kg x 8

*pull down*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*cross over*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

*lateral raises(side)*

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

*lateral raises(forward)*

5kg x 10

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

*chest pull downs*

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

*pull down and crunches to burn out*

(P)25kg x 10 © x 10

(P)30kg x 10 © x 10

(P)35kg x 10 © x 10


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Just a question for you mate on bench are you including weight of bar cod tat normally weighs 20 kg on its own?


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

Christo23 said:


> Just a question for you mate on bench are you including weight of bar cod tat normally weighs 20 kg on its own?


no i dont add that wieght, maybe i should. i think its 20kg on the smiths machine and 10kg on the bench


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Other way round mate smith only ten your stronger than your log makes out that's all man


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

Christo23 said:


> Other way round mate smith only ten your stronger than your log makes out that's all man


are you sure mate, i thought smiths was 20kg and olympic bar is 10kg

but yes it makes sense to add the bar too


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

olympic bars are 20kg. Almost all gyms use a 20kg bar (or a 45 pound bar which is 20.4kg if they imported it cheaply from a US supplier).

The Smith machines weight factor depend on a variety of things (the pressure of the attached cables - whether the working parts have been oiled recently etc..) A good guess is anywhere from 5 to 10. I count it as 7 but I rarely use the Smiths. Frankly for anything other than short movements (as Cal said) the range of motion is unnatural.

Also you are probably overtraining. No one here would do 21 sets per workout. If you can squat and dead and do anything else afterward you probably aren't pushing yourself hard enough when you do them.

'Go hard or go home'


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

21 is a exercise i learnt, i use it to warm up










the pic is not entirley true but its the best i could find

7 to the waist

7 from waist to chin

7 full curls


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yes I was not referring to 21's which is a bicep exercise. I was referring to the fact that the minimum amount of working sets you are doing is 21, usually 24 which is overtraining. Yesterday you did 3 sets of 9 exercises (27 sets). I will never ever do above 18.

More is not necessarily better.

You are also doing exercises 2 days in a row. If you can train a muscle group on consecutive days then you aren't training it hard enough.

Stick to the routine Cal posted


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Also 21's isn't a warm up - its an exercise which if done correctly works a very small part of the body's skeletal muscle.

Stretching is a warm up. A light set on a particular exercise is a warm up for that exercise. I have bad rotators so I'll always do 30 partials reps of 60ks before I bench press. This isn't hard and I don't count it as a set.


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Agree with young gun the 21s are prob holding u back lifting to your max its not really used as a warm up if u were to ask cal and others very sure they'd say the same mate


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

Young Gun said:


> Yes I was not referring to 21's which is a bicep exercise. I was referring to the fact that the minimum amount of working sets you are doing is 21, usually 24 which is overtraining. Yesterday you did 3 sets of 9 exercises (27 sets). I will never ever do above 18.
> 
> More is not necessarily better.
> 
> ...


i dont understand sorry, i didnt train 2 days on the trot i trained saturday but put in the details sunday, then i trained monday, i will train tomorrow then not again until saturday.

im just finding hard not to do the training i am, i train for around 45mins and do what i have posted, its how i started and its kinda hard not to.

for me it works, im not over tired. if i could do heavier i would

edit: i have just checked my log, you are right im doing between 21 and 30 for upper body but only doing 18 for lower body. i was also told that i should not be in pain after training. i have seen freinds drop themselves pushing above their weight then not been able to train for weeks at a time


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

If it works for you cool man its a choice what u listen to at end of day u wanna improve as much as possible so I listen to what Cal young gun etc have to say its not to criticise just to increase your awareness


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

im going to get told off but here goes, trained on wednesday

*21's*

15kg x 21

20kg x 21

22.5kg x 21

*dead lift*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

85kg x 10

*squats*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

*bench press(should probably start with 7.5's so i can get 2 good sets out)*

40kg x 10

45kg x 7

45kg x 6

*pull downs*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

*chest pull downs*

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

*chin pull ups*

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

forgot my crunches, but was ok did a good work out


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought you want to lose bf. Why you not doing cardio ?


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

London1976 said:


> I thought you want to lose bf. Why you not doing cardio ?


im trying to get by legs and back into no pain then i will hit cardio, and my kids dont let me have as much time in the gym as i would like

....and i knew it.....lol!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Haha I have 3 boys that's why I go 2 x a week


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Hey mate sorry might of come across a **** other day! The line 'I'm gonna get told of for this' cracked me up Lol. How many kids u got I got two girls I think running after kids is a workout itself Lol


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Haha I have 3 boys that's why I go 2 x a week


i have 5 boys and 3 girls, and i just about manage 3 times a week for 45 mins, this is probably why i do so many sets, trying to fit in as much as i can. but thinking about it i remembered a cardio i might do everyday of training:

*do a 4 minute warm up ride at low resistance.*

*ride as fast as you can for 40 seconds then pedal slowly for 20 seconds. x 10*

*then again for 20 seconds then slowly for 3 mins*

i think thats right anyways


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Djdjdjeufjdmsnncnnensjjjsnnnnnsnjjssghtrbf I'm shocked man wow wow flipping wow lol 8 kids. Did you say 8 lol


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Bloody hell thought I had it tough with two how old are u?


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

London1976 said:


> Djdjdjeufjdmsnncnnensjjjsnnnnnsnjjssghtrbf I'm shocked man wow wow flipping wow lol 8 kids. Did you say 8 lol


yes mate and technically its 10 cause my oldest daughter lives with her mum and my gf's oldest lives with her grand parents.....


----------



## englishtrog (Jul 5, 2010)

Christo23 said:


> Bloody hell thought I had it tough with two how old are u?


35 years old


----------



## Christo23 (May 12, 2012)

Cool I'm 25 got another one on way so I'm getting there also!


----------

